# Recanning Tomatoes



## ilene1946 (Aug 1, 2015)

My sister gave me 6 no. 10 cans of tomatoes and wanted me to recan them into qt jars. Can I do this and is it safe?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure, just process as if they are fresh.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

I guess I'm just curious what the point of doing it is? It seems like its a big waste of energy to take something out of one can and run a canner to put it in another. If it is to have the quart quantity, why not just use two of the cans she has in every recipe?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Moboiku said:


> I guess I'm just curious what the point of doing it is? It seems like its a big waste of energy to take something out of one can and run a canner to put it in another. If it is to have the quart quantity, why not just use two of the cans she has in every recipe?


You don't cook much, do you?

A #10 can holds 12-13 cups, so using TWO cans would mean you're using 24-26 cups of tomatoes. That would be fine if you're feeding an army, but for a family of 3 or 4, you would be eating that dish for a week!

p.s. A #10 can is considered "Industrial" size.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh gotcha. I had never heard the term "#10" and assumed it meant a 10oz can. I don't shop for groceries often as we produce most of what we eat here and cook from scratch.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

In most "complete" cookbooks (full volume?) there is a section usually called something like "Equivalents" or some such that explains things like bushels, pecks, #300 cans, #301, #202, picnics (not the kind where you bring a pic-a-nic basket), etc. In reading old-time recipes, it's good to have this info.

In some old recipes, especially from the South or that came over across the pond, they may list some obscure things like "2 dessert spoons of such-and-such". What the heck is that? Around my house, a dessert spoon for DH is the biggest one that he can fit in his mouth - and it aint dainty!!

Or, "one wine glass of water". Ever watch "Mike & Molly"? Look at the size of the wine glasses that her mother and sister are always sipping! I guess "wine glass" is subjective and depends on how big a lush you are.

Know what a "pony" is? No, not a small horse...it's another term for 1 ounce.

I found this that might help you out, although these industry terms don't show up on cans much anymore.

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Information/CanSize.htm

I agree. If you cook from scratch, these terms don't mean much.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

ilene1946 said:


> My sister gave me 6 no. 10 cans of tomatoes and wanted me to recan them into qt jars. Can I do this and is it safe?


Safe sure as long as she understands there will be some decline in texture and quality due to the double processing. If they will be used in cooking anyway doesn't make much difference.

If I was going to do it I'd make them into something more useful and less affected by the texture change - like a flavored sauce - and then can it.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a bunch of canned tomatoes and I needed more tomato sauce, so I opened up the cans and made sauce then recanned the sauce. It worked fine, so I suppose there is no difference in a case like what you are doing.


----------



## ilene1946 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the help folks.


----------



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you very much. Always roll my eyes at the #10 cans of tomatoes...never thought to do any of the mentioned ideas :/ now I know


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I use them to make salsa and then can them.


----------

